# Yeti 20 quart White Cooler



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Will post it here first first someone may want it. After that it goes on to Craigslist.
Solid Clean White 20 quart 200.00
Not interested in any trades on this one.. I will be at the OBX on Sat ( Rodanthe)


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Is this one new?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No it isn't


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Please close thread


----------

